# 8x1.25 Helicoil info



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have stripped threads and im planning on putting in a helicoil insert. I have taps, drill bits ect. All I need to know is what size drill bit and tap to use to make the 8x1.25 helicoil inset work. Ive searched all over online and all I get are part #s but no sizes. TIA guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Quinner (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: 8x1.25 Helicoil info (SlowGolf1)*

Helicoil inserts use specialty taps that are not part of a standard tap and die kit. (STI taps...or, standard thread insert taps)
To cut to the chase...
An M8x1.25 helicoil requires an "STI" tap...in size M8x1.25 (which is essentially an M9.6x1.25 tap...i.e, nothing you have in your tap kit). The hole (drill size) should be 8.3mm.
Don't be tempted to use an M10x1.25 tap...too much slop, too little thread, too much chance of the insert pulling out.
I have a chart of info for metric helicoils...if you need add'l info, let me know.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: 8x1.25 Helicoil info (SlowGolf1)*

i beleive helicoils website will tell you.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: 8x1.25 Helicoil info (The Quinner)*

Thanks to you two that replied. I ended up buying the 8x1.25 helicoil set just to ensure I had the correct tools needed


----------

